# pizza e mancia



## Rebecca (15 Dicembre 2007)

Ma scusate, quando si ordinano le pizze a domicilio, si lascia la mancia?
Io la lascio, diciamo un euro per due pizze (notare che fanno 30 metri di strada per portarmela).
Ma mediamente la gente la lascia?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma scusate, quando si ordinano le pizze a domicilio, si lascia la mancia?
> Io la lascio, diciamo un euro per due pizze (notare che fanno 30 metri di strada per portarmela).
> Ma mediamente la gente la lascia?


Dipende se ci son dei rotti o no...e se arrivano fredde o calde e in orario!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Dicembre 2007)

In genere si... i tizi sono sempre puntuali... anche con la pioggia porelli


----------



## Nobody (16 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma scusate, quando si ordinano le pizze a domicilio, si lascia la mancia?
> Io la lascio, diciamo un euro per due pizze (notare che fanno 30 metri di strada per portarmela).
> Ma mediamente la gente la lascia?


Certo che si...non fare la spilorcia


----------



## Rebecca (16 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si...*non fare la spilorcia*








Io la lascio sempre. Era il mio amico che ieri pagava a dire che sbaglio, perchè comumque la consegna si paga.


----------



## Old Buscopann (16 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma scusate, quando si ordinano le pizze a domicilio, si lascia la mancia?
> Io la lascio, diciamo un euro per due pizze (notare che fanno 30 metri di strada per portarmela).
> Ma mediamente la gente la lascia?


Non l'ho mai lasciata..Ma in effetti..per quello che guadagna sta gente che va in giro coi motorini..Sarebbe anche il caso di lasciar qualcosa.

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Dicembre 2007)

io me la vado a piglia' con le coscette mie...pigroni!

pero'..effettivamente la mancia è un gesto che se po fa...


----------



## Iago (16 Dicembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> io me la vado a piglia' con le coscette mie...pigroni!
> 
> pero'..effettivamente la mancia è un gesto che se po fa...



...và bè dai, la pizza o il cinese (non più ormai...) a domicilio, sono un piccolo piacere a parte, che ben valgono un euro


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*Rita*



Rita ha detto:


> Io la lascio sempre. Era il mio amico che ieri pagava a dire che sbaglio, perchè comumque la consegna si paga.


 
Anche al ristorante paghi il servizio ma la mancia, che si lascia ai camerieri, è copa a parte, spesso dovuta ad un "buon servizio".... Un ragazzo che fa consegne a domicilio, magari a chi sta al 5° piano senza ascensore, o sotto la pioggia, etc.... avrebbe diritto ad un riconoscimento anche piccolo.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (17 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Io la lascio sempre. Era il mio amico che ieri pagava a dire che sbaglio, perchè comumque la consegna si paga.


ah ok  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dai, non arrabbiarti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però il tuo amico ha il braccino tirato...la consegna si paga, ma non c'entra con la mancia.


----------



## Rebecca (17 Dicembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh sì che c'ha il braccino tirato... Mi ha fatto mettere i miei 6,85 euro, la mancia non l'ha lasciata e poi si è bevuto due delle mie ottime birre


----------



## Nobody (17 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Eh sì che c'ha il braccino tirato... Mi ha fatto mettere i miei 6,85 euro, la mancia non l'ha lasciata e poi si è bevuto due delle mie ottime birre


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Eh sì che c'ha il braccino tirato... Mi ha fatto mettere i miei 6,85 euro, la mancia non l'ha lasciata e poi si è bevuto due delle mie ottime birre
































   Rita...

ps si lascia la mancia, si lascia...


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Eh sì che c'ha il braccino tirato... Mi ha fatto mettere i miei 6,85 euro, la mancia non l'ha lasciata e poi si è bevuto due delle mie ottime birre


io avrei pagato la cifra per intero, dato mancia ed a mai più rivederlo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma dove li peschi questi amici


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*Eppure....*



mailea ha detto:


> io avrei pagato la cifra per intero, dato mancia ed a mai più rivederlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A me pareva di averlo già detto che doveva cambiare frequentazioni!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MariLea (17 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me pareva di averlo già detto che doveva cambiare frequentazioni!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















che dici... almeno gli avrà fatto lavare i piatti?


----------



## Nobody (17 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> che dici... almeno gli avrà fatto lavare i piatti?


con l'acqua fredda però, che quella calda costa


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2007)

Che scemi mi fate ridere in ufficio...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> io avrei pagato la cifra per intero, dato mancia ed a mai più rivederlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' quello che è sparito per due anni perchè si era fidanzato...
Ora si è lasciato...


----------



## Rebecca (17 Dicembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> che dici... almeno gli avrà fatto lavare i piatti?


Mah, si è stupito che li ho tirati fuori, i piatti.... Lui la voleva mangiare dal cartone...


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mah, si è stupito che li ho tirati fuori, i piatti.... Lui la voleva mangiare dal cartone...


Mò si capisce perchè *L'HA *lasciato!!


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*Rita*

Dimmi la verità..... questo amico lo hai preso in saldo vero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Amica mia tu meriti amici migliori e uomini migliori!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (17 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dimmi la verità..... questo amico lo hai preso in saldo vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai cosa? Questi amici alla fine li becchi pure a prezzo pieno... ed e' questo che le fa girare


----------



## Bruja (17 Dicembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai cosa? Questi amici alla fine li becchi pure a prezzo pieno... ed e' questo che le fa girare


 
Io non volevo infierire....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Mab (17 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ...hai fatto bene a lasciare la mancia. la prossima volta io fossi in te pagherei il taxi all'amico per farlo tornare a casa sua. e restarci.


----------



## Rebecca (17 Dicembre 2007)

Mab ha detto:


> Rita ...hai fatto bene a lasciare la mancia. la prossima volta io fossi in te pagherei il taxi all'amico per farlo tornare a casa sua. e restarci.


----------



## Nobody (18 Dicembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mah, si è stupito che li ho tirati fuori, i piatti.... Lui la voleva mangiare dal cartone...


----------

